# Advice



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi nichub 
My lo is now 7 weeks he has a possible milk allergy as he had reflux vomiting every feed and it was projectile! He was also wheezy constipated and colicky. We tried nutramigen lipil but it got worse so the gp gave us puramino which after a rubbish weekend the vomiting settled and he was taking his feeds and didn’t vomit. He’s been on the puramino for 2 weeks this week he’s fussy at the bottle again and sometimes only taking 3 ounces whereas he was taking 6 ounces last week. He’s sleeping a lot even during the day and he’s been vomiting again and falls asleep taking a feed and even changing his bum doesn’t wake him enough to open his mouth. He does have the cold but that’s getting better now so I’m not sure what else to do! Do I try a bigger teat or should i try the gaviscon from the gp that I got ? It’s not every feed he’s sick but he does cough especially on winding and then he chokes winds and then vomits. 😕the hv is due to come on Tuesday for his review but they aren’t that great tbh x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, 

Sorry to hear you’re having a touch time, I would definately try the gaviscon if it has been prescribed, and maybe ask for a referral to a paediatric dietician xx


----------



## 4hope (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Nic
The hubby thinks it’s the cold that’s causing the cough and vomit but his burps can be pretty loud. Will try the gaviscon and see what happens and take it from there. Can’t believe I’m doing this again with child no2! X


----------

